# Spray Bars



## Robert Fletcher (17 Dec 2019)

Hi, I have just replaced my filter on my 80 cm tank with an Oase Biomaster 250. Originally I was using glass pipes but broke it in the changeover. That's 3 sets of glassware I have gone through in as many years and they are not cheap. So I decided to use the spray bar. I have a spray bar on my 42L custom tank with a Kiltosmart 100 and it works great.

My gripe is that the spray bar on the Biomaster comes in 2 parts joined with a piece of the tube, this interferes with holes, looks poor and does not keep the bar straight. 

I have been looking for a replacement spray bar in clear plastic in a single length of between 60 - 70 cm. I can't find one and most are black and the dimensions are not given.

Can anyone help?


----------



## Zeus. (17 Dec 2019)

PVC-U Clear Solid Metric Aquarium Pipe 

or

Metric Clear PVC Pipe 2.5m Length


----------



## Robert Fletcher (17 Dec 2019)

Zeus. said:


> PVC-U Clear Solid Metric Aquarium Pipe
> 
> or
> 
> Metric Clear PVC Pipe 2.5m Length



Thanks for the suggestion. The problem is I want holes in it and I am useless trying to drill by hand.


----------



## Edvet (17 Dec 2019)

Eheim does some


----------



## Robert Fletcher (17 Dec 2019)

Edvet, thank you very much. I don't know why I did not find this the only Eheim I found was green. Found it on Swell UK who gave all the dimensions. I bought the installation kit for 16 mm as well as an extension kit. Again thank you.


----------

